# Twitter Bootstrap - Carousel funktioniert nicht



## h00ba (8. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe Probleme mit einem Carousel in Twitter Bootstrap. Die Bilder funktionieren alles ist da, nur das switchen will einfach nicht fuktionieren. 

Ich vermute hier, dass es am Javasvript liegt. 

Die Datei hängt an. 


Wäre super, wenn ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könntet. 


Viele Grüße
Nico

```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html lang="en">
  <head>
    <meta charset="utf-8">
    <title>Räumlichkeiten</title>
    <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1.0">
    <meta name="description" content="">
    <meta name="author" content="">

    <!-- Le styles -->
   <link href="Styles\bootstrap.min.css" rel="stylesheet">
   <link href="Styles\font-awesome\css\font-awesome.min.css" rel="stylesheet">
   <link href="Styles\style.css" rel="stylesheet">

</head>

<div class = "container">
 <body>
 <div id="myCarousel" class="carousel slide">
  <ol class="carousel-indicators">
    <li data-target="#myCarousel" data-slide-to="0" class="active"></li>
    <li data-target="#myCarousel" data-slide-to="1"></li>
    <li data-target="#myCarousel" data-slide-to="2"></li>
    <li data-target="#myCarousel" data-slide-to="3"></li>
    <li data-target="#myCarousel" data-slide-to="4"></li>
  </ol>
  <!-- Carousel items -->
  <div class="carousel-inner">
    <div class="item active">
    <img src="Bilder\47390008.jpg" alt="">
    <div class="carousel-caption">
              <h1> Unsere Räumlichkeiten</h1>
              <p class="lead"> Der Warteraum</p>
    </div>
    </div>
    <div class="item">
                    <img src="Bilder\47390028.jpg" alt="">
                    <div class="carousel-caption">
                      <h4>Unsere Räumlichkeiten</h4>
                      <p>Das Sprechzimmer</p>
                    </div>
                  </div>
    <div class="item">
                    <img src="Bilder\47390022.jpg" alt="">
                    <div class="carousel-caption">
                      <h4>Unsere Räumlichkeiten</h4>
                      <p>Besprechungsraum 1</p>
                    </div>
                  </div>
                  <div class="item">
                    <img src="Bilder\47390018.jpg" alt="">
                    <div class="carousel-caption">
                      <h4>Unsere Räumlichkeiten</h4>
                      <p>Besprechungsraum 2</p>
                    </div>
                  </div>
                  <div class="item">
                    <img src="47390014.jpg" alt="">
                    <div class="carousel-caption">
                      <h4>Unsere Räumlichkeiten</h4>
                      <p>Besprechungsraum 3</p>
                    </div>
                  </div>
                </div>
                <a class="left carousel-control" href="#myCarousel" data-slide="prev">&lsaquo;</a>
                <a class="right carousel-control" href="#myCarousel" data-slide="next">&rsaquo;</a>
              </div>
            
    <script src="js/jquery.js"></script>
    <script src="js/bootstrap-carousel.js"></script>
    <script src="js/bootstrap-transition.js"></script>
      
  </body>
  </div>
</html>
```


----------



## ComFreek (8. September 2013)

Hallo h00ba, herzlich Willkommen im Forum!


Irgendwelche Fehler in der JS-Konsole?
Mit welchen Browsern hast du es getestet?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. September 2013)

Hi,
also ich kann da keinen Fehler entdecken: http://jsbin.com/EWOZutI/6/edit

Grüße


----------

